# News from the W.P.A.............



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

( Works in Progress Administration)

Here is some stuff I am working on.

The ' 37 Ford in BAB (Blue Angel Blue )-:thumbsup: I love this color !
Is pretty much decided on AFA painting,chassis & decals etc Just waiting for the paint to harden up.

The lime Tyco "Doomsday" project is on hold till I finish the A.M.C. Javelin project as I have hit a creative block here.Suggestions appreciated.

The AMC Javelin is actually inspired by NTX's "Road Warrior" Car.It is a DBJ
(Dollar Box Junker) modified to fit a Tyco 3$ 440 chassis.The Rear wheels are modified to take the Knobby tires.Actually did more work last night.Am open to suggestions.


Neal:dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That's some pretty cool projects you got going there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

nice roadwarriors, Neal. I love all things post apocolyptic and it looks like those are gonna be badass.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And seeing as how you seem to be looking for a little inspiration, here are 4 of my own roadwarriors. These are based on AFX or JL bodies. And if you like these, there are more--16 to be exact--where these came from. These 4 are some of my first attempts at making roadwarriors. The others are all based on Tycos and are much better executed than these.

First up, my own Javelin. Its a JL pullback body, and mounted to a Tyco TCR chassis retooled for slot running, and using a Bud's buddy clip to adapt to the AFX chassis mounts:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Next is a Jeep. This one is an AFX body, using a JL XT chassis with XLerators rear wheels and 4-gear fronts:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

This one is a JL HemiCuda, again on a Buddyclipped Tyco TCR chassis modded for slotrunning:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And finally an AFX Datsun pickup on a JL XT chassis:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> And finally an AFX Datsun pickup on a JL XT chassis:




:thumbsup: Great & Interesting Idea's, Thanks for the post's !This is essentially what is so great about this forum ! Is that not the remnants of an AFX Plymouth Roadrunner front bumper on the P/U ?
Interesting use of remaining bits of cars !Great Idea's to recycle all the Junker bodies & debris left from other projects !Perhaps we can have an "Eco/Recycling buildoff"
BTW what are those things mounted on back ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great work Grungie. That Javelin and Jeep are really well done. I assumed that the Javelin was die cast the way you cut the plastic and exposed the sheet metal underneath. I am diggin' the bullet holes and the random, do-it-yourself components like the radiator on the back of the pick up and various hoses. Sometimes it is harder to make things look beat up than it is to make them realistic. Somebody even gave you a red "A" for your work on the Cuda.
Let's see all 16!
Neal - can't wait to see what you do with those projects. I always liked your rat rod mercedes.

Jim


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK After seeing these we might need an official Roadwarrior / Apocalypse / Death Race type of thread . . .


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tear em up...Far Out grunge and Volvo!!*



1976Cordoba said:


> OK After seeing these we might need an official Roadwarrior / Apocalypse / Death Race type of thread . . .


Doba I think this is it now...AWESUM picks. Volvo and grunge I am digging this thread.............dig, dig, dig...IT BABY!

Bob... just another reason T.V. bites & HT rules...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad you guys like em! The tyco racing warriors dont seem to get much love, yet its one of my faves of all their molds. Im a bonafide roadwarrior and post apocolyptic fanatic. Ok, since there's such enthusiasm, Ill have to take pics of the 16 tycos I have too. If you like these, youll LOVE the rest.

Neal, that is a roadrunner grille on the Datsun but its from a JL. The add-on parts are a mixed bag: some are scavenged from dead soldiers or junkers, some are pirated from diecasts that had just the right part, and a few are even cast from resin or hot glue. What 'parts on the back' are you referring to? Which car?

Tim these are all plastic. I dont use diecast bodies on slots at all--too heavy. Thats just silver paint under the dents and gouges. The bullet holes are easy: drill some holes, then dip a toothpick in silver paint and poke it in the holes, for that chipped paint by the entrance look. The red "A" is the anarchy symbol which I freehanded onto the car. 

And Bob, Id have NEVER guessed in a million years that this sorta thing would be your bag. *sarcasm*


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

HEY!! I LOVE THEM ALL!!! THEY ARE FRICKIN AWESOME!!!!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WAY better than Tyco's road warrior crappola.... WAY Better!


Awsome!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I wont post pics of all of my Tyco roadwarriors, since after looking at the real close, Ill probably retire a few of the less well executed ones in favor of some that Ive been wanting to do, but couldnt find the bodies for or they were way to expensive and rare. Traxs is helping out with that problem, big time!

So first off, here's my interpretation of what the tyco racing warriors made after the first 4 SHOULD have been like. No body mods, and nothing fancy. Just stripped down a couple of the chrome red/blue ones from the doomsday set and repainted them in colors I liked with some drybrushed silver paint wear, a little detailing to the interiors and some black overspray 'road grime'. These are something that Tyco could have put out realistically, and this is how Id have done it if I were designing/approving the final decos. A lot more post apocolyptic than bright blue with lime and pink graphics for sure!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Next up, this is a little more extreme. Neal, your red roadwarrior with extensive body mods and add-ons is what inspired this work in progress. Im still batting around the final details, and its got a long way to go but this gives a good idea of what Im going for.

This is the basecoated body with the chassis Im planning to use:









The chassis is a de-magnatractioned and weighted (note the brass plates under the motor cutouts) HP-2 with Super G+ rear axle, resin repro ansen sprint rear wheels, classic AFX 5-spokes up front, and a motor frankensteined up with a TycoPro arm and HP-7 can and magnets for the right amount of torque and HP for a 'slider' chassis:









The nose wieght is a diecast engine block that I screwed into the chassis, and fitted with a blower scoop from a tyco. Kinda cool how it stays with the chassis and pokes thru the hood of the car. That nasty ram is a nose wieght from a U-Turn chassis dremeled up into something that would NEVER pass federal toy safety standards! The grille piece is from some matchbox car.









Here's a poorly photo'd mockup of the basic car, along with some of the bits Im considering. Ive got a bubble canopy over the drivers side of the cockpit, with a sideways-turned rollcage out of some sprint car alongside that. I definitely want a spare tire kind of tacked on in an odd spot somewhere. Im feeling a skull-and-bones on this somewhere....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And now for some other tycos prepped for the end of civilization and carnage on the open roads. These were not only inspired by, but actually created from parts scavenged from cars from the hotwheels 'Road wars' line from the mid-'90s. 

This cop car was largely inspired by the cop car from Mad Max the roadwarrior. The skull overheads are from a HW rigor motor:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

'97 Corvette:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

'71 Javelin:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hummer:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Porsche rally car:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Dodge street van:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

There's some clever stuff going on here. Cop car is my Fav!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Jeep CJ-7


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Chevy Stepside:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

VW Bug:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh and 'Doba just had a great idea! Hey Tom Lowe if youre listening, an XT release with couple of the cars from Death Race would be something Id be all over!

Ive already suggested a Mad Max XT release....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad you like em, KD. I just realized how youre in NZ... Ive seen a couple websites and in australia and NZ it seems there are people who customize their 1:1 rides into Mad Max like creations, as well as turning falcons into clones of the MFP patrol cars and the Interceptor. Thats a craze Id like to see get a foothold in the states! Im just itching for an excuse to buy an old jeep and trick it out like the one above. It'd make for an interesting commute, thats for sure....


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep lots of people are nuts on the Mad Max thing! A few replica 1:1 cars here and Aussie. Cult classic!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow - Totally cool stuff. Once again, I love the random bolt on stuff. The van with half the headlight area with some bolt on cover up, The riveted panels on the sides of the vehicles. That cop car is very good.
This is not stuff the average brain can visualize. Even the mud spatters are well done.
I am very impressed G-rock. Neal - Hurry up with those builds!
Jim


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, Jim. They were fun builds and youre right, I only visualize a vague idea of what these will be. Some of it is concept, some of it comes to me while building them. When you have a bunch of random bits to add onto these, you test fit and some things that seem like a good idea dont pan out, then others are just right.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

These are all excellent!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Thanks, Jim. They were fun builds and youre right, I only visualize a vague idea of what these will be. Some of it is concept, some of it comes to me while building them. When you have a bunch of random bits to add onto these, you test fit and some things that seem like a good idea dont pan out, then others are just right.


Man I just love those cars grunge! Will definatly be back to check them out again and was thinking in my head at work today of the ones you first posted up. 

Have a body that has been sitting around for a long time waiting for something like this. Probably won't get to it right away? But, this has inspired me to pull it back out of the little clear storage drawer it was in once again.










Thanks tjetjim for the sign!!!!!










The chrome engine was plopped in. it came from a HotWheels GTO car. Yeah I like parts too. The hose is from legos of some sort...parts are parts. I am the guy who keeps those coin machine operators in buisness. The little cheap 50 cent chains work great for Grunge building. 

All of the detail is awesum. I like the bent bars on the front of the windows, boards on windows, holes in metal plates, bullet holes, wire going into the headlight...awesum stuff.

Bob...yeah Neal you gotta at least have a bent hubcap to show us by now...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

nice work on that marchon, Bob. Ive got that one and the red intrepid that it came with. I like the humongo engine you have on that!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Glad you guys like em! The tyco racing warriors dont seem to get much love, yet its one of my faves of all their molds. Im a bonafide roadwarrior and post apocolyptic fanatic. Ok, since there's such enthusiasm, Ill have to take pics of the 16 tycos I have too. If you like these, youll LOVE the rest.
> 
> Neal, that is a roadrunner grille on the Datsun but its from a JL. The add-on parts are a mixed bag: some are scavenged from dead soldiers or junkers, some are pirated from diecasts that had just the right part, and a few are even cast from resin or hot glue. What 'parts on the back' are you referring to? Which car?
> 
> ...


What 'parts on the back' are you referring to? Which car?


What is on the back of the Javelin & 'Cuda ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Chevy Stepside:


'Is that the Ram's head I see in white over the pickup bed ? That would be great in a "Race with the Devil / Road Warrior " Movie !
I would paint mine in natural colors on thr Ram's head tho' with glowing eyes & the Toyota P/U would be Flat claret red.I little devil could sit in the catbird seat behind the "ram's Head".

We could build a bunch of cars with the following names like "Beelszebub", "Lucifer ", "ASteroth" ,"Scratch" .

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats a Chevy P/U.Sorry, my Bad !:hat:

Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Neal, if you mean the gun looking things I cant remember where I got them. I want to say they were from some micro hotwheels military vehicles. 

And that gantry on the back of the chevy is one of the HW road wars parts I was talking about. The seat thing is from the firetruck, but the rams head is from the range rover. Ive been meaning to get some natural 'bone' paint and detail it a little better. Yet ANOTHER project I gotta get around to!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> And now for some other tycos prepped for the end of civilization and carnage on the open roads. These were not only inspired by, but actually created from parts scavenged from cars from the hotwheels 'Road wars' line from the mid-'90s.
> 
> This cop car was largely inspired by the cop car from Mad Max the roadwarrior. The skull overheads are from a HW rigor motor:


:thumbsup: Now we have the car for the upcoming movie ;
" Maniac Cop V :Highway Patrol of the apocalypse "


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some true road warriors. Can't imagine how many pieces you have to pick up when they slam in to the wall at the end of that long straight away?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine do get run but I dont race any of them hard. For the most part, I attach my parts with this Elmers Squeezin' Caulk that Ive had in my tool box for about 15 years. Looks like elmers school glue coming out of the tube, but dries clear and flexible since its siliconized. It holds tight, but the bond absorbs impact. Wish they still made it, because while I have half a bottle left when its gone, its gone. Its real good stuff.


----------

